# Lucius the Eternal



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow it's been a while since I posted a project on here.

My latest project is Lucius the Eternal.

So far I've painted the face, part of the whip and have started on the left shoulder pad to test out how I'm going to paint the armour and metal areas.

Took a while to get the face to a colour that I liked but I think I'm finally there. As for the whip, also took me a while to blend it properly but after a couple of attempts I think I've managed to pull it off. Still some highlighting on both the blue and the red sections though.

For the metal areas I've gone for a rusted metal colour though it's still got one or two more metallic highlights to be added. The flesh on the other hand is still in early stages and has only just had a basecoat and a wash so far.

The base is all finished except the Space Marine helmet which I cannot paint untill I get a Dark Angels Green (so that I can ridicule my main opponent).










































Comments and criticism always welcome.
Cheers.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Love that mini, and your paint job looks fantastic so far.

Hard to comment further at this early stage, but looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Varakir, I think I'm going to extend the length of blending on the whip as it's not so noticeable from further away. 

Opinions?

I'll try and get more done later today.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the tones on the armor of shrieking souls. Just like it should be.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice work, I'd be a bit paranoid putting the snow on before painting the rest of the model though.:biggrin:

+Rep


----------

